# New Microclimate LCD Stat



## bev336

I don't know whether anyone has seen them yet on the Microclimate website, but there is 2 new stats coming out in the next 6 weeks, called Prime 1 and Prime 2.

The Prime 1 and 2 look really interesting, you can choose if you want it to be a dimmer or a pulse stat, it has a built in timer and on and off switch for lighting etc, plus a host of other features such as night time drop and USB connection to your pc for software updates etc.

I got some information on them today from Clive at Microclimate and they really are something different than is available elsewhere, and of course they have the added benefit of being manufactured in the UK.


----------



## stevier

Not a lot of detail on their site at the moment but will be interested to see the full specs etc once it's on there.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

bev336 said:


> I don't know whether anyone has seen them yet on the Microclimate website, but there is 2 new stats coming out in the next 6 weeks, called Prime 1 and Prime 2.
> 
> The Prime 1 and 2 look really interesting, you can choose if you want it to be a dimmer or a pulse stat, it has a built in timer and on and off switch for lighting etc, plus a host of other features such as night time drop and USB connection to your pc for software updates etc.
> 
> I got some information on them today from Clive at Microclimate and they really are something different than is available elsewhere, and of course they have the added benefit of being manufactured in the UK.



Out of intrest what could you possibly update on stat ??? Have you been told ???


----------



## stevier

I'm presuming that you can programme times/ temperatures via your pc for ease


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

stevier said:


> I'm presuming that you can programme times/ temperatures via your pc for ease


I guess but once they are set for you certain species why would you change the temp ?? Ok maybe breeding season but that's only once a year you need to press a button, surely that's easy enought for most ? 

I could be missing something here thought lol


----------



## stevier

No idea, but - and it's a big but - It does stuff, it has buttons, you can connect it to a computer (we think) and fiddle about with stuff, I am a gadget obsessive and therefore must have one


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

stevier said:


> No idea, but - and it's a big but - It does stuff, it has buttons, you can connect it to a computer (we think) and fiddle about with stuff, I am a gadget obsessive and therefore must have one


Haha I'm useless with technology only got a iPhone in January lol, however I like, you can fiddle I must have one :2thumb:, I've never used microlight so can't really comment on their product, however I just it rather unusual feature. I understand technology evolves on a daily basis but its only a thermostat lol


----------



## my_shed

stevier said:


> No idea, but - and it's a big but - It does stuff, it has buttons, you can connect it to a computer (we think) and fiddle about with stuff, I am a gadget obsessive and therefore must have one


Second this, I also must have one  It seems a step closer to being able to programme your habitat easily to follow seasonal swings etc. Funny really, I was just asking somebody else about the possibilities of a stat controlled by computer the other day

Dave


----------



## Microclimate

Hi All,

So I have some specs for you

Both the Prime 1 and 2 will control 1200w shared load.

The Prime 1 has 

1 x output that can be set either as a dimmer or a pulse

1 x timed on/off output

The Prime 2 has 

2 x outputs that can be set as a dimmer or a pulse

1 x timed on/off output

Both models will have USB control fitted as standard and software will be able to be downloaded from our website which will allow you to control the settings of the thermostat.

The software will be up datable which will allow us to add features like data logging etc 

There is an idea at the moment and any feedback would be appreciated the timed on/off outputs on the thermostats if we wanted to could also have a sensor attached and be used as an on/off thermostat instead of a timed output for a light is this something that people would want?


----------



## Robk

What would the minimum temp you can set on these also rough price ?
Rob


----------



## Microclimate

at the moment the temperature can be set to 0 degrees but this could be lowered if needed to be.

Pricing is still to be confirmed but should know pretty soon on that one again it depends if we decided to make the on/off timed output also have a sensor so it could be used as an on/off thermostat if required (maybe for a fan)


----------



## Robk

Great could do with the prime 2 for brumating this year.
Rob


----------



## Microclimate

Well the way it is looking it should be early December obviously we are trying our best to get it out to you all as soon as possible.

What are your thoughts on the timed on/off output also having a sensor which would mean it could be another thermostat in the box in effect giving the prime 2, 2 x dimmer/pulse and 1 x on/off thermostats or is it best just being kept as a on/off timed light output


----------



## Microclimate

another bit of information for you

all of the outputs will be able to have multiple timed setting so if you wanted to get into it you could potentially have a several temperature setting to emulate the morning, mid day, evening, nightime instead of simply a day night temperature if you wanted to set it up that way.


----------



## stevier

I feel that if there is no great affect on the price then the ideal option is to have the switchable pulse dimmer and the second output being an optional on/ off stat *or* timer.


----------



## Robk

I think the timed light output idea is great but others might like the on off stat idea 
Rob


----------



## bigd_1

need to get me 1 look like it will be a good bit of kit if i can control the my tubel heater/ basking light and uv from 1 stat then i in :no1:


----------



## my_shed

stevier said:


> I feel that if there is no great affect on the price then the ideal option is to have the switchable pulse dimmer and the second output being an optional on/ off stat *or* timer.


This is the approach I would hope for too. That said, most of my vivs are being converted to T5 dimmable lighting, controlled to give a sunrise and sunset effect, via my computer and X10 home automation kits, so the light controller would be of little use to me, however I think it'd be handy for a lot of keepers, as potentially it'd be the only piece of equipment needed to run a whole viv.

Dave


----------



## GECKO MICK

Cannot wait,iam a big microclimate fan and these sound awesome.:2thumb:


----------



## Microclimate

UPDATE

The hardware and software has been updated to allow the extra sensor for the on/off timed output which means it will be able to be used as an on/off timed thermostat instead of a timed on/off output which you will be able to choose in the menu on the PRIME.

Thanks for your input on this!

This is going to be one very packed thromostat with lots of features but also be very easy to setup as the software that runs the thermostat is written by us in house specifically for this thermostat and for keeping reptiles.


----------



## NickC85

I hope this comes out soon. as im building a rack for my snakes and will be ordering all my supplies in December. All the stats im using are microclimate and i cant fault them.


----------



## Microclimate

Thanks nick for the nice comment we do pride ourselves in quality and reliability. 

Hopefully it will be here in time for you some circuit boards for the top board have arrived today so we are busy building them up. As an idea to the quality of this unit it actually has 5 different circuit boards in one unit it's a real high tech bit of kit.


----------



## benjo

once a price is known can you let us know? i'm thinking of adding some ceramics to my nile so temps don't drop too much in winter and was going to buy a stat, would hold out on one if price is right


----------



## Microclimate

as soon as i have the final costings i will let you all know.

but please do remember when i give you guys the price it will be the full RRP and i think we all know that the full RRP is never charged on the Internet someone always wants to sell something for nothing its the way of the world.

Hopefully I should be able to give you a price very soon


----------



## kattes

All of this sounds more than great, I've been waiting for a unit like this to clear the mess of many stats, lighting cables and timers.

One question though: I realize the two channel version will come with two probes, but can the second probe be used for the another pulse/dimming stat? Or will there be three probes? Reason for asking is that because of heat transfer of stacked vivs, it would be lovely to be able to compensate for the heat transfer and not having to worry about the top viv cooking or the bottom one being a bit chilly. Otherwise it will have to be one channel stats all over.

And since there is a microclimate rep on site, I need to ask, any plans for heat panels in the future? Your competition only offers quite small 75 W one, and there is a huge demand, especially in mainland Europe, where basically one viv builder only sells proper heat panels. I'd instatly shell out money for 100-150 W panels. Currently I order mine from US for a total cost of around 200 euros a pop after shipping and taxes..

If you want to be my favourite company ever, next logical step would be to incorporate new LED technology into this.. A lighting controller for true full spectrum low wattage waterproof LED strips. I've taken a part a couple of LED lights designed for coral keeping and they look absolutely phenomenal and use practically no electricity. And best thing ever, I can change the color balance. Cool, blueish morning, bright midday sun and a reddish sunset. Ok, it's silly but fun none the less.

Ahh.. The reef aquarist in me loves to play with this stuff, but I feel a company that could provide both very energy efficient heating, full spectrum lighting and a all in one controller would have a pretty good thing going. UV-B leds are still pretty expensive, but that's slowly going down as we speak and they do pay themselves back in the bills and with their long life. 

And since it's software driven, the future possibilities would be endless for expanding.. 

You're on the right track.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi, 

Thanks for your comments

The Prime 1 which has 1 Dimmer/Pulse and 1 on/off thermostat or timed output
has 2 sensors each stat is controlled independently on the Prime so yes will be fine allowing for the heat rising from vivs below.

The Prime 2 which has 2 Dimmer/Pulse and 1 on/off or timed output will have 3 sensors again each stat is controlled completely independently so heat rising from vivs below will be accounted for.

As far as your other product ideas i dont want to give too much information out yet but we have quite a few products at the moment on the drawing board that will come out throughout 2013 and i think you will be very very impressed with them.


----------



## Heppie

Any more news on this? returning to the hobby and this is right up my alley.

I know you're still working on an RRP but have you got a ballpark range or a amount it wont be over?

Cheers


----------



## ryanking045

very interested in one of these, i bet they are gonna be near the £120 range as they seem like they are gonna be a good bit of kit, will be much better running my burm and boa off 1 stat rather than 2!

will be waiting to here about prices ect...


----------



## BrianB

This sounds like the answer to all my problems, Just hope i can wait till its for sale.

Brian


----------



## Microclimate

pricing is looking quite good at the moment and should be better than the guesstimate above but i cant confirm anything at the moment officially.

We are still looking at the middle of december launch.

To give you an idea

The circuit boards are all running perfect
Packaging has now been sent off to be printed
prototypes are running in our offices on constant test and all performing brilliantly.
We are just fine tuning the operating system and finalising the software.

So like i say it should be all on track for the middle of december.

Ive got one on my desk right now and believe me its a smart bit of kit.

The software is all done in house and something that quite a lot of people wont know is that our company also writes software for other company's not related to the reptile market at all. The likes of the extremely rare Aston Martin one-77 limited edition car (£1.2 million) and many jaguars have software that has been written here by us for controlling many features of the cars. These are just amoung some of the many many projects that our software engineers have worked on. So you can be sure that the software that is in this Prime series of thermostats is absoloutly top notch.


----------



## BrianB

Any sneaky pictures of them in use? just so we can get a feel for how they will look in action, or possible screen shots of software that will be used for us to program them.


----------



## Heppie

Sounds good to me. Before I found this I was contemplating using a raspberry pi linked with an arduino and solid state relays and programming it myself.

Just out of curiosity what purpose does the USB serve? I guess the main use is to program in the parameters, but does it have any other purpose like data logging when connected to a PC. Just imagining linking this to a raspberry pi running a web server to allow remote monitoring and adding a 'vivcam' for good measure.


----------



## Heppie

Bump?


----------



## Microclimate

At the moment we are just finalising the computer software deciding what to put in it for release and and what will be coming further down the line as free updates.

The USB will have a computer software intially for PC but in the future there will be a Mac version aswell.

The USB will allow the actual thermostat to recieve software updates if in the future we add extra features to the unit meaning that they will always be updatable to the latest features.

The USB will also allow the computer software to program the features of the thermostat as this will be much simpler than inputing the values on the thermostat. 

Also we are looking at data logging as the thermostat is capable of doing this whether this will be in the first release of the software or in a free update shortly after it is yet to be decided.

Im keeping any screen shots or photos of the unit in operation until closer to launch as i would prefer to show you the complete finished product with a finalised price.

The interest in this thermostat is massive with us recieving emails from all over the world and our International Distributors eager to get their hands on it.

It has also been on a full page advert in Dec Practical reptile keeping, A german magazine and and Australian magazine.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Hurry up and get it released


----------



## Tarron

Very much looking forward to this, i could potentially run all my vivs off 2 stats, and negate the need for extension cables and the likes.

Great work, cant wait until the release.


----------



## Microclimate

were doing our best to get it out to you as quick as possible obviously without rushing it out.

With the Prime 2 thermostat you can in effect run 3 seperate vivs off it 

2 with dimmer or pulse control and 1 with on/off control


The on/off output can have multiple times in also so could be used to control foggers/sprayers/lighting or anything that you want switching on and off at certain times of the day/intervals throughout the day.


----------



## philipniceguy

I came across this thread and have a question or two to help me understand if I can use them with my larger reptiles.
I understand they both have a output for dimmer OR pulse and both have a output for timer OR on/off aswell. What I can't get my head around (prob me being silly) but lets say your using the prime 1 stat, you have 1 basking light which you want on the dimmer setting for 12 hours a day say 9am to 9pm set at 38'c (or hotter for my monitors) and you have a mister which you want to use on the timer or on off stat to mist the viv 3 times a day for 30 seconds. is this all posible from the one prime unit? or would I need a timer for the dimmer output? so on....?

then of course depending on the answers to above questions prime 2:

I could have a basking bulb on 9am to 9pm on dimmer output 1 
I could have a 4ft tube heater on from 9pm to 9am on dimmer output 2
I could have a mister on at 10am for 30seconds 3pm for 30seconds and 6pm for 30seconds from the on/off or timer output 3

possible or not?


As if it's all possible and higer temp reading are possible then they will be a far few coming into my own home.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi

Thanks for all the questions I can say yes to every question on that list 

It will all be possible from the prime series and can either be set on the unit itself or through the computer


----------



## philipniceguy

Microclimate said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for all the questions I can say yes to every question on that list
> 
> It will all be possible from the prime series and can either be set on the unit itself or through the computer


So no extra bits needed like extra timers? To run it like that


----------



## Microclimate

hi

No you wont need any extra timers to run setups like that as all of the outputs on the prime have timers built in which can be enabled or disabled via the thermostat or software.


----------



## philipniceguy

Microclimate said:


> hi
> 
> No you wont need any extra timers to run setups like that as all of the outputs on the prime have timers built in which can be enabled or disabled via the thermostat or software.


then I have to say when lunched it will be a very usefull bit of kit :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: that I personaly will be using. 

next questions :whistling2:
what will the shortest timed on/of interval be? 1,10,30 seconds?
what will the highest temp you can set the thermostat to? as my monitors bask at a SURFACE temperture of 50'c-65'c (depending) which is of course way above the current thermostats on the market :devil: which make them unsuitable for them, but I already like the timed part of your thermostats which can enable me to use a mister rather than manual use as no good reliable 30second timer on the market to date.


----------



## Microclimate

hi

The timed interval can be set in seconds so it really is down to the user to choose the minimum timed output.

The temperature can be set to any temperature that you require we may put a top cap on it as i dont think its safe to give people the option of setting their viv to 100 degrees c but we have the possibility to if we wanted it.

A question from me then 'What would be the absoloute top temperature that you guys would like to see the thermostat control upto?'


----------



## philipniceguy

Microclimate said:


> hi
> 
> The timed interval can be set in seconds so it really is down to the user to choose the minimum timed output.
> 
> The temperature can be set to any temperature that you require we may put a top cap on it as i dont think its safe to give people the option of setting their viv to 100 degrees c but we have the possibility to if we wanted it.
> 
> A question from me then 'What would be the absoloute top temperature that you guys would like to see the thermostat control upto?'


I would say 65'c max as most other reptiles like much lower, and most monitors will live a happy healthy life at max temps just below that.:2thumb: Of course most people will never put there up that high but for monitor keepers it would be one thing your thermostats have above any other reptile thermostat on the market


----------



## Heppie

How about making the default max temp the usual, whatever it is. Then have an advanced option to lift the default limit so unless you need to go that high you cant accidentally do it.


----------



## philipniceguy

Heppie said:


> How about making the default max temp the usual, whatever it is. Then have an advanced option to lift the default limit so unless you need to go that high you cant accidentally do it.


that sounds good to me :2thumb: as long as it is possible :2thumb:


----------



## wezza309

just seen this this sounds a good bit of kit :gasp: i want one:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## NickC85

Roll on December.


----------



## Microclimate

ok another question for you......


We are just programming the timed on/off output periodic functionality today and have a question as to how you would prefer it to work

would you like to have a setting for 

an interval so you say for example every 4 hours switch on for 30 secconds where you can change the time period and the duration obviously this would operate 24 hours a day and keep rolling round on the period and duration that you set.

or

would you like to specify a start time then an interval like for example 3 hours and a duration for example 10 seconds but all importantly an end time. This would mean that if you were using a mister that you could tell it not to mist at night etc.


We already have functionality of setting time periods of on and off for example lighting but thought another menu in addition item like the above would make it simpler than setting loads of on and off times for periodic tasks like misting.


----------



## my_shed

Microclimate said:


> ok another question for you......
> 
> 
> We are just programming the timed on/off output periodic functionality today and have a question as to how you would prefer it to work
> 
> would you like to have a setting for
> 
> an interval so you say for example every 4 hours switch on for 30 secconds where you can change the time period and the duration obviously this would operate 24 hours a day and keep rolling round on the period and duration that you set.
> 
> or
> 
> would you like to specify a start time then an interval like for example 3 hours and a duration for example 10 seconds but all importantly an end time. This would mean that if you were using a mister that you could tell it not to mist at night etc.
> 
> 
> We already have functionality of setting time periods of on and off for example lighting but thought another menu in addition item like the above would make it simpler than setting loads of on and off times for periodic tasks like misting.


Setting times and intervals as in your second opinion, otherwise it would be impractical for misting and fogging for most people/species 

Dave


----------



## philipniceguy

my_shed said:


> Setting times and intervals as in your second opinion, otherwise it would be impractical for misting and fogging for most people/species
> 
> Dave


I agree second option


----------



## Microclimate

Consider it done. That feature was finished programming today.


----------



## ayrton

Microclimate said:


> Consider it done. That feature was finished programming today.


So can you give a rough price for it yet


----------



## Microclimate

I am just working out a discount s fracture for the stores and retail this will then allow me to be able to give you the retail price. As you can imagine this has quite a few factors.

Do people want an included USB cable in the box? 

It's a USB a to b cable which is the type you normally use for a printer the small rectangle to a square USB.

At the moment the plan is to include one.


----------



## my_shed

Microclimate said:


> I am just working out a discount s fracture for the stores and retail this will then allow me to be able to give you the retail price. As you can imagine this has quite a few factors.
> 
> Do people want an included USB cable in the box?
> 
> It's a USB a to b cable which is the type you normally use for a printer the small rectangle to a square USB.
> 
> At the moment the plan is to include one.


While I personally have plenty of these it might be worth including one, although this depends on how important a pc is for the running of the thermostat, ie if it is a completely independent unit that has a USB connection as an extra to make some things a little easier then its probably not a big deal, however if there are a number of functions that cannot be used without it then I'd suggest including one. 

Or maybe package two, one with and one without, with a relative price difference.

Dave


----------



## Heppie

Personally I have plenty laying around so wouldn't need one. It depends how much it would raise the costing, as you can buy them from eBay etc for 99p delivered.


----------



## philipniceguy

Heppie said:


> Personally I have plenty laying around so wouldn't need one. It depends how much it would raise the costing, as you can buy them from eBay etc for 99p delivered.


Very true just include it can't rasie the cost more than 1. Really as buying in bulk even cheaper


----------



## ayrton

I have plenty of them cables but I have loads of crap :lol2: I would include one as most people won't have them laying about


----------



## Heppie

Got another question. Assuming im right in saying that the prime 1 has 2 thermocouples 1 for the pulse/dimming and 1 for the on/off. When the on/off output is configured for time i.e. lighting, will the second thermocouple still be available for use just to display the temp reading?

Was thinking this would negate the need for a thermometer in the cold side if the second thermocouple is placed there.


----------



## Microclimate

hi yes that is correct. The second sensor on the Prime 1 or the 3rd sensor on the Prime 2 if not configured to be an extra on/off thermostat will in effect be an extremely accurate thermometer if required alongside the timed output.


----------



## XCLUSIVE SNAKES

Hi,

just registered here to follow this thread 

So happy that this Thermostat comes out soon. I was thinking about to import some high quality pulse Thermostats from the States, but now this is not longer necessary. For me it seems to be the best available Thermostat and i will need a lot of em.

Depending of the surplus price i would decide to put the USB cabel not into it. In my case, when buying 10 of those Thermostats, i would have 9 USB cables laying useless arround... But when it is a low raise in the price it`s ok.

Breeding season is coming for some aldready started, i hope to get those nice Primes asap, to trough out all my other Thermostats and have everything the same over here. I hate to have different Thermostats or Rack types 

best regards from germany
Marcello


----------



## Pink Floyd

*New Microclimate stats*

I have read this thread from the start.: 

1) Will the unit housing be smart i.e rectangular, the unit have feet instead of the sticky adhesive label used for mounting the unit. Also will the unit be sealed i.e water, dust resistant.

2) Will the information be displayed via LCD display relative to real time monitoring?

3) LCD display be blue,black or red ?. 

4) What will be the size of the LCD/ Font size. Will you be catering for people with sight disabilities? 

5) Will the appropriate menu functions be programmable/ accessable by soft touch buttons? 

6) To confirm: I can contol x2 vivariums by pulse stat? 

7) Will the unit also measure relevant humidity?

Eight) The third function I can control a misting system? or can this used be used as a lighting control mechanisim? i.e essentially a light timing switch (on/off functionality)?

9) Can the unit be remotely controlled via ip remote log in?

10) Regarding updates: In the event of unforseen circumstances will the unit be able to roll back to previous version if update becomes corrupted? If the update is corrupted will this freeze the unit, making the unit technically redundant?

11) Will unit display successful software update and maintain present settings? Or will exisiting settings have to be re-entered?

12) Will the unit software automatically do day light savings i.e +1/-1 hour without times being manually reset? 

As a GTP keeper all of the above are important factors to me. 

Look forward to your reply Microclimate

Pink Floyd


----------



## Microclimate

Pink Floyd said:


> I have read this thread from the start.:
> 
> 1) Will the unit housing be smart i.e rectangular, the unit have feet instead of the sticky adhesive label used for mounting the unit. Also will the unit be sealed i.e water, dust resistant.
> 
> 2) Will the information be displayed via LCD display relative to real time monitoring?
> 
> 3) LCD display be blue,black or red ?.
> 
> 4) What will be the size of the LCD/ Font size. Will you be catering for people with sight disabilities?
> 
> 5) Will the appropriate menu functions be programmable/ accessable by soft touch buttons?
> 
> 6) To confirm: I can contol x2 vivariums by pulse stat?
> 
> 7) Will the unit also measure relevant humidity?
> 
> Eight) The third function I can control a misting system? or can this used be used as a lighting control mechanisim? i.e essentially a light timing switch (on/off functionality)?
> 
> 9) Can the unit be remotely controlled via ip remote log in?
> 
> 10) Regarding updates: In the event of unforseen circumstances will the unit be able to roll back to previous version if update becomes corrupted? If the update is corrupted will this freeze the unit, making the unit technically redundant?
> 
> 11) Will unit display successful software update and maintain present settings? Or will exisiting settings have to be re-entered?
> 
> 12) Will the unit software automatically do day light savings i.e +1/-1 hour without times being manually reset?
> 
> As a GTP keeper all of the above are important factors to me.
> 
> Look forward to your reply Microclimate
> 
> Pink Floyd




Hi 

Let me answer your question 1 at a time...

1. The unit is a rectangular unit that looks extremely smart and yes it does have feet that it sits on. The unit isnt IP rated as we dont feel the need for it to be ip rated as they are used inside.

2. The LCD with display real time information from all of the sensors.

3.The LCD has a green backlight to fit in nicely with Microclimates colours of Green and black. Looks really nice lit up.

4.The Characters are large enough to easily read.

5.Yes the menu functions are all avaliable from the touch controls on the front of the unit.

6.If you purchase the prime 2 yes you can have 2 pulse thermostats.

7. The Prime 1 and 2 dont measure humidity but we have put the circuitary in place on the board so we can if there is enough call for it release a Prime 3 that would also do humidity. The problem with humidity is simply the cost of extremely accurate humidity sensors. Yes you can buy cheap nasty sensors but we wouldnt use anything that is sub par quality so this would increase the prioce of the Prime 3 quite a lot but like i say the circuitary is there for future use.

8. Yes both prime thermostats can switch lights/misting systems etc with multiple timed intervals.

9. The unit if plugged into the computer you could use remote desktop software to remotely access the stat however you would need to keep the stat plugged into the computer whilst in use.

10. The unit will be able to roll back to previous versions in the unlikely event that an update should fail.

11. Yes the unit will confirm the update was succesfull and it will retain the settings.

Hope those answers help.


----------



## Pink Floyd

Microclimate said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me answer your question 1 at a time...
> 
> 1. The unit is a rectangular unit that looks extremely smart and yes it does have feet that it sits on. The unit isnt IP rated as we dont feel the need for it to be ip rated as they are used inside.
> 
> 2. The LCD with display real time information from all of the sensors.
> 
> 3.The LCD has a green backlight to fit in nicely with Microclimates colours of Green and black. Looks really nice lit up.
> 
> 4.The Characters are large enough to easily read.
> 
> 5.Yes the menu functions are all avaliable from the touch controls on the front of the unit.
> 
> 6.If you purchase the prime 2 yes you can have 2 pulse thermostats.
> 
> 7. The Prime 1 and 2 dont measure humidity but we have put the circuitary in place on the board so we can if there is enough call for it release a Prime 3 that would also do humidity. The problem with humidity is simply the cost of extremely accurate humidity sensors. Yes you can buy cheap nasty sensors but we wouldnt use anything that is sub par quality so this would increase the prioce of the Prime 3 quite a lot but like i say the circuitary is there for future use.
> 
> 8. Yes both prime thermostats can switch lights/misting systems etc with multiple timed intervals.
> 
> 9. The unit if plugged into the computer you could use remote desktop software to remotely access the stat however you would need to keep the stat plugged into the computer whilst in use.
> 
> 10. The unit will be able to roll back to previous versions in the unlikely event that an update should fail.
> 
> 11. Yes the unit will confirm the update was succesfull and it will retain the settings.
> 
> Hope those answers help.


Thank you for the swift reply to my enquiry.

As you indicated: Will you release the prime 3 in counjuction with prime1 and prime 2? Alternativley would you consider taking orders for the prime 3 offering humididty i.e supply and demand from your website/ customer services, especially if the circuit board is in situ for humidity read out.

Can you confirm: will temperatures be programmble at .1 increments. i.e 32.1c, and so on.


----------



## Microclimate

Pink Floyd said:


> Thank you for the swift reply to my enquiry.
> 
> As you indicated: Will you release the prime 3 in counjuction with prime1 and prime 2? Alternativley would you consider taking orders for the prime 3 offering humididty i.e supply and demand from your website/ customer services, especially if the circuit board is in situ for humidity read out.
> 
> Can you confirm: will temperatures be programmble at .1 increments. i.e 32.1c, and so on.


Hi,

There are no immediate plans to release the Prime 3 just yet as Prime 1 and 2 are the main priority at the moment. If there is enough demand and interest for a Prime 3 with humidity then we will look to bring it to market in probably q2 next year as like I say extremely accurate humidity sensors are very expensive and we would not use any of the cheap sensors avaliable but again we would need to be buying serious quantity to make the unit sellable.

Yes you can set the temperature in .1 of a degree if you should wish to and it will also be displayed to .1 of a degree.


----------



## Pink Floyd

Microclimate said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are no immediate plans to release the Prime 3 just yet as Prime 1 and 2 are the main priority at the moment. If there is enough demand and interest for a Prime 3 with humidity then we will look to bring it to market in probably q2 next year as like I say extremely accurate humidity sensors are very expensive and we would not use any of the cheap sensors avaliable but again we would need to be buying serious quantity to make the unit sellable.
> 
> Yes you can set the temperature in .1 of a degree if you should wish to and it will also be displayed to .1 of a degree.


Thank you for replies. You have been very informative. When do you expect to have the Prime 2 released and available to the general public? Do you have a retail release date set for December?


----------



## Microclimate

Pink Floyd said:


> Thank you for replies. You have been very informative. When do you expect to have the Prime 2 released and available to the general public? Do you have a retail release date set for December?


Hi we are aiming for the middle of December. We cant give an exact date as it all depends on different parts coming in like packaging deliveries, instruction printing, components and us actually manufacturing the units etc etc.

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## philipniceguy

I would prob be able to use the prime two for what I need as humidity level can go up and down alot in my setups but I would state I'm interested already in a prime 3


----------



## bigd_1

philipniceguy said:


> I would prob be able to use the prime two for what I need as humidity level can go up and down alot in my setups but I would state I'm interested already in a prime 3


 me 2 i like a prime 3


----------



## Pink Floyd

Pink Floyd said:


> Thank you for replies. You have been very informative. When do you expect to have the Prime 2 released and available to the general public? Do you have a retail release date set for December?


Thanks Paul, 

I would like to take full advantage of unit that can offer precise humidity readings. Especially if the unit is capable of controlling a misting system. 

Will the Pro 2 be programmable for misting duration i.e seconds, minute duration levels in a pro 2 or would this feature be considered or made available in the Pro 3 as the unit is able to measure humidity. 

Will the unit also be able to power lights by turning them on slowly until maximum lumen is reached and then slowly dimming until turning off i.e mimicking sunrise through to mid day through to sunset? 

Thank you Paul for your replies, you have been very informative. 



Alex


----------



## otb2

What length will the probe cables be? Just thinking I have floor to ceiling stacks and would need at least a couple of metres ideally!


----------



## Microclimate

We were planning on 1.5 meters but if enough people say they need longer then it's something we can look at doing or we could theoretically do custom length ones for people if it was a problem.


----------



## XCLUSIVE SNAKES

I think 1,5 meter would be to short. I like to install my Thermostats on the top of the Racks in the front, that i could see, check and if neccessary change temps. That`s mean for the lower levels i need at least 3 meter.


----------



## my_shed

Short leads has always been one of my bug bears too. Even on a normal viv, when you're running a probe cable down the corner of a viv and along a branch to the basking spot (I like to be unable to see much if any of my wiring) this can take up a decent amount of cable. I'd much rather have a metre hanging around than be short of getting it where I want by a few inches.

Dave


----------



## my_shed

I'd just like to say as well, that it's very nice to see a big company taking the time to do such extensive market research on a product. It sometimes feels that in the reptile equipment world, consumers are sold equipment that companies want to manufacture, rather than manufacturers creating what consumers want.

This thread makes a refreshing change :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## philipniceguy

Microclimate said:


> We were planning on 1.5 meters but if enough people say they need longer then it's something we can look at doing or we could theoretically do custom length ones for people if it was a problem.


For most of my setups 1.5m will work but I know a huge range of other keepers who always have to cut and rewire there probes as to short which is not ideal.

My answer to this problem would be as follows: have the probs on a male and female plug/clip in connect and produce / market a extention "add on" of another 1.5m which simply plugs into both ends making it idea for all :2thumb:. short probe users have what they need without to much extra cable hanging around and ones with the need for extra long can simply buy the add on making it MUCH safer than how the average person gets around this issue. Just an idea :2thumb:


----------



## Robk

1.5m would be to short for ma aswell 3m would be far better for both my racks and vivs .

Rob


----------



## BrianB

philipniceguy said:


> For most of my setups 1.5m will work but I know a huge range of other keepers who always have to cut and rewire there probes as to short which is not ideal.
> 
> My answer to this problem would be as follows: have the probs on a male and female plug/clip in connect and produce / market a extention "add on" of another 1.5m which simply plugs into both ends making it idea for all :2thumb:. short probe users have what they need without to much extra cable hanging around and ones with the need for extra long can simply buy the add on making it MUCH safer than how the average person gets around this issue. Just an idea :2thumb:


 
Thats a FANTASTIC idea, hope they take this on board for the future.

Can't wait to get my hand on this unit, just setting up a bigger viv and could do with this now.


----------



## Microclimate

I think we're going to be discussing putting 2.5 m sensors on the units tomorrow.

The only problem with having a disconnect and extension on the probes is that these connectors can be very expensive to do correctly because of the voltage the sensors can have on them. Yes I agree great idea and it has been discussed by us internally before also our adcs lcd unit we had on the market about 3 years ago had the facility to put whatever length sensor you liked on it. It's defiantly worth thinking about in the future but it's all down to volume/costings.

So do we think that 2.5m would be a better solution?


----------



## my_shed

Microclimate said:


> I think we're going to be discussing putting 2.5 m sensors on the units tomorrow.
> 
> The only problem with having a disconnect and extension on the probes is that these connectors can be very expensive to do correctly because of the voltage the sensors can have on them. Yes I agree great idea and it has been discussed by us internally before also our adcs lcd unit we had on the market about 3 years ago had the facility to put whatever length sensor you liked on it. It's defiantly worth thinking about in the future but it's all down to volume/costings.
> 
> So do we think that 2.5m would be a better solution?


To be brief, yes. 

:lol2:

Dave


----------



## XCLUSIVE SNAKES

2,5m sounds good, but 3 meter would be more secure!


----------



## my_shed

XCLUSIVE SNAKES said:


> 2,5m sounds good, but 3 meter would be more secure!


Personally I agree, but I guess Microclimate have to think about the target market, and I would imagine that a lot of the people that'll buy these will probably be people with one or two vivs, rather than stacks, so they have to find a happy medium.

Maybe a Prime 1 and Prime 2 with extended probes would be possible, but probably not worth the expense of setting a different manufacturing process just for the relatively small number of people who'd buy them.

My thoughts

Dave


----------



## Robk

Yea 2.5m sounds good to me.
Rob


----------



## Microclimate

Thought you guys would like to see the print proof of the packaging design I've received.


----------



## powerkiter

No ! We would like to see the finished product taking care of our animals heating requirements .. Haha are you going to take preorders on here so we don't get disappointed at the shops ??


----------



## BrianB

If pre orders ate being taken add me to that list PLEASssssssse


----------



## Microclimate

I would love to take pre-orders but as a manufacturer we don't sell direct as we greatly respect the job that the reptile stores do for us in the uk so we wouldn't want to be cutting them out in effect. However I am not far off releasing pricing to our distribution network and I will advise stores to take pre - orders immediately as soon as they have the pricing so I will let you all know as soon as I have done this and then I'm sure all of your favourite stores and websites that carry our products will happily take your pre orders with a small deposit. I know of one supplier who has already stated they will be taking pre orders as since we put the advert in prk he said he has been in undated with calls about it. If your local store doesn't stock our thermostats then ask them to as prime will only be available to stores that sell our range of thermostats I.e they won't be able to just cherry pick the prime.

Thank you for all of your support


----------



## XCLUSIVE SNAKES

The print proof looks nice. Can`t wait to have the prime here in my facility :mf_dribble:


----------



## Fordyl2k

How long now  ?


----------



## BrianB

Who are your approved retailers?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Wolflore

Hi Microclimate (Paul?),

A couple of questions, you may have already answered them but I would like clarification.
1) Would you be able to set probe 1 for multiple temperatures at various times during the day?
2) There are three probes, but how many sockets will there be to plug into? One for each probe?
3) Is there an on/off switch for the LCD, or at the very least a dimmer?
4) Will you be releasing an App to control the unit, much like your PC program, but for a Smart Phone.
5) Do the cables come out of the bottom or back, relative to the screen?
6) Is it finished yet


----------



## wezza309

Not long now :2thumb::2thumb:

two questions 
1 will you be releasing the prime 1 and 2 on the 12 of december ????

2 what is the recomended retail price for both please ???


----------



## Dan Bristow

Quick Q for prime 1- what is the maximum loading for both the dimmer/pulse bit and the on/off stat bit?
thanks
Dan


----------



## Wolflore

Dan Bristow said:


> Quick Q for prime 1- what is the maximum loading for both the dimmer/pulse bit and the on/off stat bit?
> thanks
> Dan


Answered in Microclimate's first post on the thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-new-microclimate-lcd-stat.html#post10609675


----------



## Dan Bristow

Wolflore said:


> Answered in Microclimate's first post on the thread...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-new-microclimate-lcd-stat.html#post10609675


Thanks, I saw that but wondered if the sharing had to be equal or not? Or could, for instance, the on/off control 1000watt and the pulse 200watt or does it have to be 600 each stat?


----------



## NickC85

Must be getting close to a release date now. Im waiting for the prime 2.
Any prices available yet?


----------



## Pink Floyd

Microclimate said:


> I would love to take pre-orders but as a manufacturer we don't sell direct as we greatly respect the job that the reptile stores do for us in the uk so we wouldn't want to be cutting them out in effect. However I am not far off releasing pricing to our distribution network and I will advise stores to take pre - orders immediately as soon as they have the pricing so I will let you all know as soon as I have done this and then I'm sure all of your favourite stores and websites that carry our products will happily take your pre orders with a small deposit. I know of one supplier who has already stated they will be taking pre orders as since we put the advert in prk he said he has been in undated with calls about it. If your local store doesn't stock our thermostats then ask them to as prime will only be available to stores that sell our range of thermostats I.e they won't be able to just cherry pick the prime.
> 
> Thank you for all of your support


As of yet a search of the web does not identify which stores are taking pre-orders. Are you able to provide a list of available stores which are providing a customer base to allow pre-orders.


----------



## mstypical

Pink Floyd said:


> As of yet a search of the web does not identify which stores are taking pre-orders. Are you able to provide a list of available stores which are providing a customer base to allow pre-orders.


Been no response from them since 22nd November which is disappointing


----------



## BrianB

mstypical said:


> Been no response from them since 22nd November which is disappointing


Im guessing that they are VERY busy getting distribution sorted and to be honest weve heard more from these guys and had more input then any of the other manufacturers, Some of which dont even have working websites.

Give them a chance, Im sure its going to be great :mf_dribble:


----------



## mstypical

BrianB said:


> Im guessing that they are VERY busy getting distribution sorted and to be honest weve heard more from these guys and had more input then any of the other manufacturers, Some of which dont even have working websites.
> 
> Give them a chance, Im sure its going to be great :mf_dribble:


Oh I know I've had personal communication from them which was much appreciated, I meant more along the lines of there might be a delay or other problem with this stat :/


----------



## reptiles-ink

It's great to see that the major companies are at last making use of digital technology.


----------



## BrianB

Latest news from a supplier who contacted them is that it will be mid january now with pre orders being taken mid December, disappointing BUT not surprising, cant be easy releasing a new product


----------



## petman99

Just made a call End of Jan 2013 now available.


----------



## Wolflore

Each day it gets further away!


----------



## Microclimate

Hi all sorry I haven't replied for some time it's absoloutly ridiculously busy here at the moment and all hands on deck getting enough of our existing products out to stores.

Things are going well with the prime stats. Unfortunately there has been a delay in certain components arriving to us from suppliers namely the processors that are in these stats also the metal skeleton that fits inside the plastic housing. I have been fighting to get the delivery date moved forward on these however it seems as if these parts won't be arriving at our factory until January.

We have made some more changes to the stats though to make things simpler so we are still working on making it even better.

For example the prime 2 can now handle 600w per channel so the prime 2 has has the total output lifted to 1800w unfortunately the packaging will still state 1200w but it is now increased and it will state this in the instructions.

All I can ask of you all is a little patience while suppliers deliver me components.

I should be releasing pricing to stores next week I hope so they will be able to take pre orders.

I would also like thank all that has had their say in what they wanted the stat to do and I can say that most suggestions have been incorporated in the stats. 

They are really impressive units and I am as disappointed as you that they aren't in stores already. 

If I can be of any help to anyone either contact me on here or my personal work email address is [email protected] .uk

Thanks


----------



## Microclimate

reptiles-ink said:


> It's great to see that the major companies are at last making use of digital technology.


The b range of thermostats and the dl range have both been digital control for around 8 years now but because they don't have a screen on them people don't realise. Both ranges are software controlled the only non digital thermostats that we make are the ministats. Just a little bit of info for you all.


----------



## AgentGraves

Microclimate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I have some specs for you
> 
> Both the Prime 1 and 2 will control 1200w shared load.
> 
> The Prime 1 has
> 
> 1 x output that can be set either as a dimmer or a pulse
> 
> 1 x timed on/off output
> 
> The Prime 2 has
> 
> 2 x outputs that can be set as a dimmer or a pulse
> 
> 1 x timed on/off output
> 
> Both models will have USB control fitted as standard and software will be able to be downloaded from our website which will allow you to control the settings of the thermostat.
> 
> The software will be up datable which will allow us to add features like data logging etc
> 
> There is an idea at the moment and any feedback would be appreciated the timed on/off outputs on the thermostats if we wanted to could also have a sensor attached and be used as an on/off thermostat instead of a timed output for a light is this something that people would want?



would be handy setting day/night temps on a timer as would save rushing back from work


----------



## Microclimate

You can set multiple different temperatures at different times of the day on both prime models


----------



## powerkiter

just not until next year though ! lol


----------



## BrianB

It will be worth the wait :2thumb:


----------



## vano

All that sound great, good project have many small steps so , is easy understand wait until 2013, also would be a good reason to celebrate in the new year :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pink Floyd

petman99 said:


> Just made a call End of Jan 2013 now available.


Are you in a position to start taking pre-orders via your website? When do you intend to take pre-orders?


----------



## BrianB

petman99 said:


> Just made a call End of Jan 2013 now available.


Are you taking pre orders?? I emailed the shop but no one has bothered to answer one way or the other.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Microclimate

Hi 

We are a manufacturer so we don't sell direct to the public only through to businesses like your local reptile stores etc. we don't sell direct because we respect the job the stores do across the world in stocking our equipment and the advice they offer. If we were to sell direct we would be in effect stabbing them in the back.

Pre orders will be available from stores in January but we can't take pre orders on their behalf. Several of the top uk reptile suppliers have stated they will be posting a link in this thread as soon as their sites go live for orders. 

Hope you all have a good Christmas


----------



## Microclimate

BrianB said:


> Are you taking pre orders?? I emailed the shop but no one has bothered to answer one way or the other.
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


Hi Brian 

Which shop have you emailed regarding them? 

If you mean you have sent us an email I'm afraid we haven't received an email from you. We're normally really fast at responding to any email that comes in. 

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## BrianB

It was Surrey pet supplies i emailed, sorry i should have said that lol


----------



## Spuddy

Glad I stumbled upon this thread tonight. Was going to crack on tomorrow with sorting out the spaghetti junction of cables from my existing micro climate stats.

May as well buy some of these new ones, less wiring hopefully. 


Couple of questions?

1. Are these units still on schedule for a January release?

2. How long do you expect it will be until a Mac version of the software is released? I only use Mac and so currently have no way of programming these stats via computer. I refuse to use Windows. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

3. Did you have a good Christmas? :2thumb:


Danny.


----------



## Slackey

As above I am a Mac user too and if the software only works on Windoze then I am afraid these stats would be of no use to me


----------



## ballgirl

Slackey said:


> As above I am a Mac user too and if the software only works on Windoze then I am afraid these stats would be of no use to me


Run a Windows Virtual Machine in Parallels or VMware fusion. Problem solved!


----------



## Microclimate

We are still looking at January release for these units.

I am a mac only user also so there will be a mac version coming hopefully not too long after release. Th rest of the staff here use windows. We have however needed to look at the mass market which is unfortunately windows at the moment (however mac is becoming rapidly more popular) for the initial release software. 

The stat however is fully programable without the need for using a computer at all. 

The other option for mac users that can be used on release day is the way that I have been using it and that is to install parallels desktop or a similar program that lets you run windows inside a window on the mac desktop. 

But don't worry like I say the mac version of the software will be coming. 

As you can imagine there is a lot of software that has to be written for the stats and the computer software so we didn't want to keep people waiting for yet another piece of software to be written for osx.


----------



## ballgirl

Microclimate said:


> We are still looking at January release for these units.
> 
> I am a mac only user also so there will be a mac version coming hopefully not too long after release. Th rest of the staff here use windows. We have however needed to look at the mass market which is unfortunately windows at the moment (however mac is becoming rapidly more popular) for the initial release software.
> 
> The stat however is fully programable without the need for using a computer at all.
> 
> The other option for mac users that can be used on release day is the way that I have been using it and that is to install parallels desktop or a similar program that lets you run windows inside a window on the mac desktop.
> 
> But don't worry like I say the mac version of the software will be coming.
> 
> As you can imagine there is a lot of software that has to be written for the stats and the computer software so we didn't want to keep people waiting for yet another piece of software to be written for osx.


Do you have prices yet?


----------



## stevenrudge

l was lucky enough to be around when Dave Lester invented the first Microclimates,yes it was the Brits not the Yanks who invented the kit that changed reptile husbandry forever,l used to stand talking to him about reps as he was also making the heat mats.
up until that stage there was no purpose built kit for us,we had to try and make do with household or converting Aquatic products.
You cannot underestimate how the development of these two products changed the hobby
l've always bought Micro products,the stats were the first and still the best and you cannot get a better after service


----------



## Microclimate

stevenrudge said:


> l was lucky enough to be around when Dave Lester invented the first Microclimates,yes it was the Brits not the Yanks who invented the kit that changed reptile husbandry forever,l used to stand talking to him about reps as he was also making the heat mats.
> up until that stage there was no purpose built kit for us,we had to try and make do with household or converting Aquatic products.
> You cannot underestimate how the development of these two products changed the hobby
> l've always bought Micro products,the stats were the first and still the best and you cannot get a better after service


Thank you for the nice comments regarding our company. What you say is true regarding Dave lester changing the reptile industry all those years ago his wife Chris Lester is still a very important member of the microclimate team. 

The range of thermostats that we manufacture called the DL range are named after Dave (Dave Lester) and also before the prime name was decided upon the initial project was going to be called the DLcd.


----------



## stevenrudge

Microclimate said:


> Thank you for the nice comments regarding our company. What you say is true regarding Dave lester changing the reptile industry all those years ago his wife Chris Lester is still a very important member of the microclimate team.
> 
> The range of thermostats that we manufacture called the DL range are named after Dave (Dave Lester) and also before the prime name was decided upon the initial project was going to be called the DLcd.


Say hello to chris for me


----------



## Microclimate

I will do Steven when we are back at work on the 2nd


----------



## BrianB

Can i just confirm the following as soneone has said this wont do what i want...im sure it does but can you confirm that the prime 2 has 3 actual outputs on it. I want to be able to connect

1 X 160w Basking spot set as dimmable stat for daytime use has own probe

1 x 100w Ceramic set as pulse for nightime background temp again with own probe

also have my UV tube set on timed circut to switch on in morning and off at night So 3 connection needed

Hope that makes sense.

Also is this still set for January release? A look at user manual would be good :2thumb:


----------



## Microclimate

BrianB said:


> Can i just confirm the following as soneone has said this wont do what i want...im sure it does but can you confirm that the prime 2 has 3 actual outputs on it. I want to be able to connect
> 
> 1 X 160w Basking spot set as dimmable stat for daytime use has own probe
> 
> 1 x 100w Ceramic set as pulse for nightime background temp again with own probe
> 
> also have my UV tube set on timed circut to switch on in morning and off at night So 3 connection needed
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Also is this still set for January release? A look at user manual would be good :2thumb:



Hi Thanks for the questions.
I can confirm the Prime 2 will do exactly what you require. It has three individually controlled outputs. 2 can be dimming or pulse and the 3rd can be either an on/off thermostat or a timed output with multiple time settings throughout the day.

We've just got back into work so i will be chasing suppliers of parts today and hopefully getting some confirmed dates of when parts should be arriving.

I am going to be giving pricing out to our distributors tomorrow hopefully so i would imagine pre-orders will be start to be taken sometime next week from certain stores.


----------



## BrianB

Cheers mate

I though what i had read was correct but someone planted the see of doubt lol

Looking forward to getting 1 or 2 of these stats :2thumb:

Brian


----------



## langerspies

Just a few questions, re,above post, can you have a pulse and a dimmer (at the same time)on the prime 2 or do they have to be on pulse or dimmer? Also does the alarm functions cut the stat out when activated?


----------



## BrianB

If I've read it correct then yes you can


----------



## Microclimate

Yes you can have a pulse and dimmer. The alarm is intelligent in the way it works to each individual channel and reacts different ways in different scenarios.


----------



## Tarron

Microclimate said:


> Yes you can have a pulse and dimmer. The alarm is intelligent in the way it works to each individual channel and reacts different ways in different scenarios.


So when are you sending out my free stat? You know, for trial purposes




:lol2:


----------



## Microclimate

Nice try lol you wouldn't believe how many emails I've had asking about that.


----------



## BrianB

Tarron said:


> So when are you sending out my free stat? You know, for trial purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


IM FIRST - i've been drooling since first post :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## Microclimate

I know you have Brian I should be able to finally atlast give you the prices tomorrow. On another post someone said they would be happy with something that had all of these features and would be happy paying £165 well I can tell you now that the prime 1 and 2 are both well under that  I was so tempted to type them just but tomorrow is when all the shops find out and it's only fair on them that they don't hear it from a customer.


----------



## langerspies

Microclimate said:


> Yes you can have a pulse and dimmer. The alarm is intelligent in the way it works to each individual channel and reacts different ways in different scenarios.


Ok, not wanting to sound annoying, but does it shut down when a problem arises, ie. probe failure? Are the full specs available to view anywhere?


----------



## BrianB

Microclimate said:


> I know you have Brian I should be able to finally atlast give you the prices tomorrow. On another post someone said they would be happy with something that had all of these features and would be happy paying £165 well I can tell you now that the prime 1 and 2 are both well under that  I was so tempted to type them just but tomorrow is when all the shops find out and it's only fair on them that they don't hear it from a customer.


Cant wait mate, lets see how quick i can get one from the supplier.

Best wishes for the new year


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tarron

Microclimate said:


> Nice try lol you wouldn't believe how many emails I've had asking about that.


Wow, people seriously ask that? Haha, Id assume, if you ever did live trials, it would either be on your own setups, or very trusted breeders.

Looking forward to hearing the prices. Don't think I'd get one straight away, not with christmas and new year just gone, but will definitely keep them at the forefront of my mind for when I have some cash and need an upgrade/new stat.

You've done a great job here, and its brilliant to see a manufacturer consulting with the customers to see what is actually required, and what would work well.


----------



## Microclimate

Ok pricing has been released to our distribution network.

The prime 1 will be £109.99
The prime 2 will be £129.99

Release Date is to be officially confirmed.

I hope you are all pleased with these prices as margins have really been squashed on all parts to get you these thermostats at what we believe to be an amazing price.


----------



## BrianB

Microclimate said:


> Ok pricing has been released to our distribution network.
> 
> The prime 1 will be £109.99
> The prime 2 will be £129.99
> 
> Release Date is to be officially confirmed.
> 
> I hope you are all pleased with these prices as margins have really been squashed on all parts to get you these thermostats at what we believe to be an amazing price.


Price is a tad high, though it does pack in a fair few featues. 

Still getting one though. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Microclimate

hi brian.

Shocked you think the price i high we are really working on minimum margin on this to bring it to you so they are affordable. With features and quality components unfortunately the cost of things do rise.

Glad you are still getting one though. One of the stores I have spoken to today has said they will be along on the forum to let you know when they are taking pre orders.


----------



## Tarron

Microclimate said:


> hi brian.
> 
> Shocked you think the price i high we are really working on minimum margin on this to bring it to you so they are affordable. With features and quality components unfortunately the cost of things do rise.
> 
> Glad you are still getting one though. One of the stores I have spoken to today has said they will be along on the forum to let you know when they are taking pre orders.


I dont think he means its overpriced, just that its a large single outlay. For the tech and abilities of the device, it is reasonable, but personally I would specifically save for it rather than be able to run out and buy one.


----------



## BrianB

Tarron said:


> I dont think he means its overpriced, just that its a large single outlay. For the tech and abilities of the device, it is reasonable, but personally I would specifically save for it rather than be able to run out and buy one.


Thanks Tarron, Thats is what I was trying to say in my ham fisted way lol
And I'm as tight as a ducks ar** which doesent help either.

Really loking forward to getting my sweaty hands on one :devil:


----------



## langerspies

langerspies said:


> Ok, not wanting to sound annoying, but does it shut down when a problem arises, ie. probe failure? Are the full specs available to view anywhere?


 Hi, can you let me know on this please. Ta.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi yes in certain conditions the alarm will cause that specific channel to protect itself and not affect the rest of the channels. The full specs I will probably get up on our website early next week. It's been crazy here today loads to sort out because we're also moving to new purpose built premesis plus to top it all off some idiots in a white transit can broke into our stores this morning stealing a lot of money's worth of cabling, circuit boards Eric while my staff were just the other side of a door trying to get in to find out what was going on so I've spent quite a few hours with the police today but I will get them up as soon as possible


----------



## Tarron

Microclimate said:


> Hi yes in certain conditions the alarm will cause that specific channel to protect itself and not affect the rest of the channels. The full specs I will probably get up on our website early next week. It's been crazy here today loads to sort out because we're also moving to new purpose built premesis plus to top it all off some idiots in a white transit can broke into our stores this morning stealing a lot of money's worth of cabling, circuit boards Eric while my staff were just the other side of a door trying to get in to find out what was going on so I've spent quite a few hours with the police today but I will get them up as soon as possible


Sorry to hear this. There are some proper scum bags in this world.


----------



## Genseric

You should have just sent Brian the free one! 
I think I will save up for one of these.. add it to the collection, and if it is as handy (space wise) as it sounds, then a full room conversion might be in order.


----------



## langerspies

Microclimate said:


> Hi yes in certain conditions the alarm will cause that specific channel to protect itself and not affect the rest of the channels. The full specs I will probably get up on our website early next week. It's been crazy here today loads to sort out because we're also moving to new purpose built premesis plus to top it all off some idiots in a white transit can broke into our stores this morning stealing a lot of money's worth of cabling, circuit boards Eric while my staff were just the other side of a door trying to get in to find out what was going on so I've spent quite a few hours with the police today but I will get them up as soon as possible


 Hi , thanks for the reply, sorry to here about some theiving toerag giving you a hard time. Would not of hassled you if i knew you had a lot doing.


----------



## mike mc

Are those prices rrp.guessing a few online stores will be knocking a fair bit off that


----------



## Microclimate

These prices are rrp however the margins are really tight on this product to get it to these prices so they won't have huge amounts to play with. I wanted to make them affordable so more people can benefit from the features but with All of the kit inside them all the bits do start to add up dramatically.


----------



## Microclimate

Also the other way to think of it is really with the prime 2 it can be three thermostats if you like so 129 for 2 x dimmer/pulses plus an on/off and all the gadgets it has is actually really good value for money.


----------



## BrianB

Genseric said:


> You should have just sent Brian the free one!
> I think I will save up for one of these.. add it to the collection, and if it is as handy (space wise) as it sounds, then a full room conversion might be in order.



ssshhhhhhhh don't tell anyone, will have the missing items on ebay later lol

sorry to hear about the breakin, hope it was not any competitors trying to steal your plans lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Microclimate

The main thing is no one was hurt that's all I care about god only knows what could have happened if one of the girls had managed to get through the door that they were barricading shut it doesn't bear thinking about as what seems to be pikeys going round nicking anything would have done anything not to get caught even still I've had quite a few shook up members of staff today.


----------



## Microclimate

The wholesaler a are now taking pre-orders from stores so you can now pre order them from your local stores. A well known website will have their pre orders up hopefully by the end of today they have just confirmed this on the phone to me.


----------



## BrianB

Cool 
Just emailed a certain large supplier asking if they are taking pre orders then to place me on there list ,-). Any idea of when the suppliers will be taking delivery?


----------



## Microclimate

Hi Brian,

Thanks for letting me know of your pre-order. I cant give you an exact date yet but i can tell you they are in production at the moment. One of our major wholesalers visited us yesterday to see one and they were extremely impressed and pleased with the unit. 

The unit will be appearing on websites soon i'm sure. I know a major supplier should have them on later today for pre order.
I wonder if its the same place you have emailed. As not all stores are going to be allowed to sell them, Only if they support the Microclimate brand as i don't believe in stores being able to cherry pick the prime thermostats if they don't support us as a whole brand I have stressed this with the wholesalers.


----------



## alecwood

On the subject of software, why go for a windows/mac version at all. In the grand scheme of things, it should have been relatively easy to incorporate a limited web server into the design, then it could have been browser controlled, and device agnostic - would work from PC, Mac, tablet or smartphone.
Seems strange that both you and iStat ignored this option. Maybe there isn't the processing overhead available, but with the printers, TV, HDD Recorder, CCTV, central heating all being browser controlled in my house, anything else seems a little restrictive


----------



## Microclimate

It's all down to cost implications and what will sell in sufficient quantity to justify the manufacturing and design cost. Once the price goes too high you end up very limited to quantitys sold which in turn makes every part more expensive. We can design any product and feature you could ever want in a stat however if the price rises too high then they just won't sell unfortunately. We do quite a lot of software for companies that do incorporate that feature in their designs and some very high tech stuff for companies like Aston Martin and jaguar but again they are ordering in absoloutly ridiculous quantitys. I'm not saying its a bad idea yes it would be great but the price of the unit would have reflected this.


----------



## BrianB

Think that option would be way too complicated for a lot of people, where this way it can be programmed direct from unit itself and most people can plug something into a usb port to use computer if that feature is required. start talking about webservers and connecting thermostats to wifi/bluetooth then it gets a bit too complicated i think


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*Now taking orders*

Hi folks and thanks Microclimate.

Swell are now taking orders on the Prime 1 and Prime 2.

You all seem to be keenly anticipating this product so here it is.

Microclimate Prime 1

Microclimate Prime 2

Give us a call to order one. 

Very best wishes to all


----------



## BrianB

Got my order in


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*Brian*

You have indeed Brian! Yours was our first order!


----------



## BrianB

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Thats makes me look like one sad individual:lol2:

I don't care as hopefully this is going to tidy things up on my viv that i have not been happy about.

I'm in the process of building a big viv stack and hoping to add a few more Lizards in the near future so hopeing if the Prime2 is as good as I'm' hoping it will be im going to get another 1 or 2 for the rest of the stack..... but dont tell the wife lol

Looking forward to Feb


----------



## petman99

We have Pre-Order on stats now as well.

https://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/microclimate-prime-1-digital-dimming-thermostat.html

https://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/microclimate-prime-2-2-x-digital-dimming-thermostats.html


----------



## Justi

Swell Reptiles said:


> Hi folks and thanks Microclimate.
> 
> Swell are now taking orders on the Prime 1 and Prime 2.
> 
> You all seem to be keenly anticipating this product so here it is.
> 
> Microclimate Prime 1
> 
> Microclimate Prime 2
> 
> Give us a call to order one.
> 
> Very best wishes to all


So with the prime 2 can I have my basking light on a dimmer and my ceramic on a pulse. What is the temp range on them?


----------



## waynestine

where can i find the exact info on what these stats can do ?
thanks


----------



## Microclimate

I will hopefully be updating our website this week and it will have all the full specs on it then.

That's correct the prime 2 can be set as different types of control (dimming and pulse) on the first 2 channels and the third channel can be a timed on and off with multiple on and off points throughout the day or an on/off thermostat.


----------



## Justi

Microclimate said:


> I will hopefully be updating our website this week and it will have all the full specs on it then.
> 
> That's correct the prime 2 can be set as different types of control (dimming and pulse) on the first 2 channels and the third channel can be a timed on and off with multiple on and off points throughout the day or an on/off thermostat.


Sold! I'm sending my B1 & B2 back to swell that arrived yesterday and wait for this!! Still unopened so hope they will take back!


----------



## BrianB

Tick Tock Tick Tock, Almost time for the big release :2thumb:

Would be good to see some instructions and maybe preview of software. That way I may actually read them first instead of doing the bloke thing and just installing it, waiting to see it wont work and then reading the instructions only to find id connected it all wrong:lol2:

Brian


----------



## Microclimate

Ok a little bit more info for you all

The main channel (prime1) or channels on the prime 2 as you all know can be set as dimmer or pulse.

You then have the option of 

1) constant temp so you can have it control at 1 temperature permanently 

2) day and night mode - you can set a daytime temp and night time temp and set the time when day and night start/finish.

3) the third mode allows you to set 8 times that can all have a different temperature this allows you to replicate a natural habitat. You set the time and the temp. So you could have sunrise, sunset, midday, night, mid morning, afternoon etc...


The on/off channel one the primes again can be used in 3 ways

1) can be used as an on/off thermostat with all of the above options. (Constant/day &night/8 timed settings)

2) you can set 4 times that the output is switched on an off in a 24 hour period.

3) interval mode - you can set the output to be switched on every so often. You set how long between intervals and how long you want the interval to be so for example you could say every hour switch on for 10 seconds or every 4 hours 29 mins switch on for half an hour. It's completely user controllable. 

All of these options can be programmed from the buttons on the front of the unit or via the software on the computer.


----------



## Justi

Have people got dates they are coming into stock for us to buy?


----------



## BrianB

Almost time


----------



## Justi

BrianB said:


> Almost time


I could not wait! Ive gone for a B! High temp and a B2 night/day!


----------



## BrianB

Thats a shame as im sure these will be great stats. Must admit I'm getting by on a cobbled together setup, which touch wood has been fine but looking forward to ripping it out and getting new stat in place.
Brian


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fordyl2k

What's the release date for this then ? 
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Justi

So at this rate maybe I will end up with the new super stat!

Ordered the B1 & B2 stat Monday at 7am, paid £3.95 for next day delivery.....nothing on Tuesday, nothing on Wednesday! Snow to blame? Turns out it was sent 1st class business post which is not next day delivery at all, however they said "sometimes sending this way it does normally arrive next day". So on Friday I called them again and said what the hell can I do, please send a new batch and I will send other order back when it arrives?! They cant do that....the way they sent it is not even recorded and requires NO Signature, who sends £100 of goods without a tracking option and a signed one at that!! Not happy with this service AT ALL but the local shop charges £10 more per stat than online!


----------



## petman99

Justi said:


> So at this rate maybe I will end up with the new super stat!
> 
> Ordered the B1 & B2 stat Monday at 7am, paid £3.95 for next day delivery.....nothing on Tuesday, nothing on Wednesday! Snow to blame? Turns out it was sent 1st class business post which is not next day delivery at all, however they said "sometimes sending this way it does normally arrive next day". So on Friday I called them again and said what the hell can I do, please send a new batch and I will send other order back when it arrives?! They cant do that....the way they sent it is not even recorded and requires NO Signature, who sends £100 of goods without a tracking option and a signed one at that!! Not happy with this service AT ALL but the local shop charges £10 more per stat than online!


We would send them items by courier with 1 hour time slot and with tracking number.
Royal Mail don't class a parcel lost until after 14 working days.


----------



## Justi

petman99 said:


> We would send them items by courier with 1 hour time slot and with tracking number.
> Royal Mail don't class a parcel lost until after 14 working days.


I knew I should have gone with you guys! Can I order with you on Monday for Tuesday Delivery? or If I order now would you make sure they are sent Monday?


----------



## petman99

Justi said:


> I knew I should have gone with you guys! Can I order with you on Monday for Tuesday Delivery? or If I order now would you make sure they are sent Monday?


If you call me Monday Morning on 01932 221996 i will check stock and long as available will despatch for Tuesday.


----------



## Justi

petman99 said:


> If you call me Monday Morning on 01932 221996 i will check stock and long as available will despatch for Tuesday.


Nice one I will do that! Funny other company when I said I should have gone with you said you guys have to wait 14 days before you can track a package but they can do it in 7 days!! I said had they Surrey sent it they would have sent next day delivery so I would never be in this situation! Will talk to you monday!


----------



## petman99

Justi said:


> Nice one I will do that! Funny other company when I said I should have gone with you said you guys have to wait 14 days before you can track a package but they can do it in 7 days!! I said had they Surrey sent it they would have sent next day delivery so I would never be in this situation! Will talk to you monday!


Royal Mail policy is that a parcel is not lost until 14 working days have past and they will not act until this time has passed.
That's why we state that on our delivery page to let customers know when using this service.


----------



## Justi

petman99 said:


> Royal Mail policy is that a parcel is not lost until 14 working days have past and they will not act until this time has passed.
> That's why we state that on our delivery page to let customers know when using this service.


Can I ask for you mark when I call tomorrow morning to place order?


----------



## petman99

Justi said:


> Can I ask for you mark when I call tomorrow morning to place order?


Yes you can.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Any update on when these will be released ?


----------



## Microclimate

The primes are starting to come through from production as we speak so just putting a few finishing touches to the computer software and finishing writing the user manual and they will be good to go.


----------



## Microclimate




----------



## Microclimate

Here's my prototype model sat on my desk for you to see


----------



## Microclimate




----------



## my_shed

Microclimate said:


> image


I want to hold it and pet it and stroke it and love it!! :lol2: but seriously I'm excited to get one of these bad boys and give it a whirl!

Dave (currently sporting a mangina)


----------



## Donnie76

Oooh pictures  
Got my two prime 2's on order and can't wait to get my hands on them (if you want to ship mine before everybody else's I don't mind waiting for the instructions : victory


----------



## Microclimate

Thanks for the comments they wil be with you all soon enough. It's been a great project with all the input from you guys. Also don't think that once there released that is all you will be getting as this is going to be an ongoin project for us where we continue to develop the unit to do even more hence the reason for software updates.

I can also confirm that you don't need to disconnect the prime from your viv to plug it into the computer and multiple primes can be plugged into the computer at any one time as there will be a drop down to select which thermostat you are looking at. You can give your thermostat a name and also give all the channels names


----------



## BrianB

Its a bit bigger than i thought :blush:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Microclimate

hi brian

The thing to remember with the unit is that its a quality bit of kit. there are 4 circuit boards in there so its quite substantial.

Also all the electronics are in that box you see on the picture there isn't a massive plug box with the thermostat electronics crammed into them like many of the chinese stats. All of the sockets are on individual cables which gives much more flexibility with running them to where they need to be.

The unit measures 14cm x 14cm x 5cm so its not overly big. I think the angle of the picture makes it look larger to be honest.

Shouldn't be too long now


----------



## BrianB

Your right it does look bigger from that angle lol


----------



## BrianB

How long is 

Sensors cables
socket cables

Thanks


----------



## Justi

BrianB said:


> How long is
> 
> Sensors cables
> socket cables
> 
> Thanks


Never long enough!


----------



## Microclimate

The sensors are 2.5 meters will just check on the sockets for you as I can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## Dan Bristow

Microclimate said:


> hi brian
> 
> The thing to remember with the unit is that its a quality bit of kit. there are 4 circuit boards in there so its quite substantial.
> 
> Also all the electronics are in that box you see on the picture there isn't a massive plug box with the thermostat electronics crammed into them like many of the chinese stats. All of the sockets are on individual cables which gives much more flexibility with running them to where they need to be.
> 
> The unit measures 14cm x 14cm x 5cm so its not overly big. I think the angle of the picture makes it look larger to be honest.
> 
> Shouldn't be too long now


That's not big at all for all that the prime 2 can do! Put 3 normal stats next to each other and I bet there'd be a lot bigger- looking like a nice bit of kit!


----------



## BrianB

2.5 meters sounds good on the sensors, hypothetically if they did need extending how would this effect unit? Just thinking out aloud lol


----------



## jammybee

Grrr I can't decided which to go for... This one or habistat's


----------



## BrianB

Depends on how many outputs you need, the prime 2 can have two stats and a timed output the habistat does not AND this is the best bit microclimate offer a 5 year warranty as apposed to 1 year on habistat. Kind of shows how confident they are in their products


----------



## Microclimate

its all to do with what features you want. If you want lots of control, many different settings, computer control then the primes are the ones to go for. Also if you think the prime 2 has 2 dimmer thermostats and another output that can be used as either an additional thermostat or a timer with many different on/off settings throughout the day or an interval mode so it can be used for misters etc coming on so many seconds every hour or whatever you set.

Also if you are using the on/off output as a timed output for lighting or misting etc then the probe for that output also features as a thermometer so you can take another reading from within the viv.

Like I say if you want the equivalent of 2 or 3 thermostats all in one digital box then the primes are certainly the way forward.


----------



## jammybee

I use both Habistat and a Microclimate and can't fault either, to be honest though I'm swaying more towards your ones.


----------



## jammybee

Actually I've decided. I'm going for your prime 2


----------



## Microclimate

Thanks Jamie you won't be disappointed. They are busy building them at the moment as they are all designed and manufactured here in the uk.


----------



## Goobs

Is it possible to use the on/off stat as a cool stat? If not is it something you could offer in a firmware update?


----------



## Microclimate

Hi yes all of the channels can be switched to be cooling it can be set In all of the channels setup


----------



## Goobs

wow that's great, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k

How much are these going to be again ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Microclimate

hi Ryan,

I belive they are avaliable for pre-order on swells website at the moment for 

Prime 1 £109.99 (equivalent to 2 thermostats)
Prime 2 £129.99 (equivalent to 3 thermostats)


----------



## graham40

When will they be available does anyone know yet


----------



## BrianB

Sooooon


----------



## Microclimate

hi they will be avaliable this month. We are currently building them at the moment. There have already been pre-orders for a ridiculous ammount of these so I need to get enough built to clear the pre-orders.

It has actually surprised us just how many people have ordered and paid in full for the Primes before they are released. We are very thankful to everyone who is currently awaiting their prime and i can assure you they will be with you soon.


----------



## jammybee

I want to order my prime 2 within next couple of days  who's the best to order it from?


----------



## Microclimate

If u have a look on the web I'm sure you will find lots of places with them I know swell have ordered quite a few for pre orders, paws for thought have put them on their site today for pre-order. Both of these companies buy direct from us so I know they will have them ASAP.


----------



## Microclimate

Another software feature got put into the prime software today  now any of the channels can be used for on/off timing so for example 

If u but a prime 2 and only want to use 1 channel as a thermostat on dimming or pulse but you want to have 2 seperate timed on/off devices operating independently like a mister going off for 5 seconds every hour and lighting that switches on and off at different times then this is now possible via the other 2 channels.

And something else we have added

Any of the channels that are being used for on/off timed setting the sensor can still be used as a thermometer so you can get different temperature readings using the probes that aren't in use by the channels for example the cool end or a basking temp etc etc.

A lot of hard work has gone Into the primes trying to make them the best thermostat to be made avaliable and we will continue adding features even after release.

The prime project is the way we can see thermostat technology evolving. Once they are out if anyone has any ideas they would like to suggest I welcome them and my personal email is [email protected] I can't promise being able to add everything people ask for but if it can be done in software then I will do my best to get it added into the unit as an update that will be avaliable from the microclimate website.

I have also decided that we are going to try to attend some shows this year with full product demonstrations to meet you all face to face so when were there all please come and introduce yourselves.


----------



## BrianB

Sounds great mate.
Wish you would stop teasing us though the wait is killing me lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jammybee

Hahah yeah stop teasing us! Eeeek excited to get my hands on one :mf_dribble:


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Both the Primes are available on our website for pre order.

Paul, I've got a couple of ideas I wanna run by you, i'll call you in the morning.

Rob.


----------



## DextAir

I want my stat NOW!!!


----------



## Fordyl2k

Any update ?


----------



## jammybee

Sorry if this has already been said, what is the minimum loads?


----------



## Microclimate

There are no minimum loads on the unit.

Don't worry guys there coming


----------



## Microclimate




----------



## Microclimate




----------



## Microclimate




----------



## Microclimate




----------



## Microclimate

A few pics for you of the software running on an iMac computer


----------



## Microclimate

Using a VMware fusion running windows 8. 
And a picture of one of our girls who's making your primes. 
As you can see in the pic you can rename the channels on the display so I changed one to rfuk.

The photos of the software haven't come out to clear as I took them on my phone of the screen because its simpler to upload them via tapatalk on my phone.


----------



## Rabb

Microclimate said:


> Using a VMware fusion running windows 8.


The bane of my existence why do MD's have to be a pain in the ass and use a Mac when all the in house apps are windows based. :bash:


----------



## Microclimate

We're writing a mac version of the software aswell. Most of our computers are windows based however I use a mac for all the design work etc as its what I prefer to use. The software programmers etc and all accounts are run on pcs. Like I say there will be a full mac version coming aswell shortly after the primes are released.


----------



## Spuddy

Hopefully the Mac version is released soon. I really cannot be arsed messing around with VMWare again. 

Quick question, apologies if it's already been asked somewhere throughout this thread. 

On the prime 2 for example with the two dimming/pulse stats and the one on/off stat. Am I able to disable the on/off stat? Because to be honest I don't really like them nor would I want to use one. 

Same question could be applied to prime 1 aswell I guess, can I just use the dimming/pulse stat and disable the on/off stat?



Also couldn't you take a better screenshot to show us rather than taking a photo of the screen? CMD + shift + 4 on Mac, then drag the box over the area to capture. You should know that. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rabb

Spuddy said:


> Same question could be applied to prime 1 aswell I guess, can I just use the dimming/pulse stat and disable the on/off stat?


Don't plug anything in to it. :whistling2:


----------



## Microclimate

I know the shortcut for screen grab on the mac it was just simpler to upload the picture via tapatalk on the iphone instead of having to upload to photo bucket or something off the mac.

The on/off output can be used as a thermostat or it can be used to control timed setting like lighting, misting etc


----------



## graham40

Microclimate said:


> I know the shortcut for screen grab on the mac it was just simpler to upload the picture via tapatalk on the iphone instead of having to upload to photo bucket or something off the mac.
> 
> The on/off output can be used as a thermostat or it can be used to control timed setting like lighting, misting etc


When are they going to be released


----------



## Rattler2000

Is this gonna be out within the next 2 weeks when I'm gonna need a new controller?


----------



## Rabb

I was told end of them month by Paul(Microclimate) when I emailed him a week ago. There trying to build as many as possible because the pre-orders are quite high.


----------



## Donnie76

Rabb said:


> I was told end of them month by Paul(Microclimate) when I emailed him a week ago. There trying to build as many as possible because the pre-orders are quite high.


Only 3 days to go until the end of the month, I hope they hit their forecast (but I would also not want a product that was rushed to market)


----------



## Rattler2000

I was told today it should be in a couple of weeks.
Who is good to pre order one from?


----------



## Donnie76

Rattler2000 said:


> I was told today it should be in a couple of weeks.
> Who is good to pre order one from?


I pre ordered mine with Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Justi

I'm glad I did not wait, they said start of feb in December! Obviously having a few problems??????


----------



## Rabb

Well I hope they get them out soon there holding up the build off my 3 new viv's.


----------



## Microclimate

No problems at all apart from the quantity being pre-ordered they take quite a while to build and there are several hundred already on pre-order.

They have been being packed today and the first shipments to the stores should be happening by the end of this week


----------



## Microclimate

For pre orders I know swell will be getting a delivery from the first batch as many other suppliers like paws for thought etc


----------



## Donnie76

Microclimate said:


> For pre orders I know swell will be getting a delivery from the first batch as many other suppliers like paws for thought etc


How about Surrey Pet Supplies? When will they be getting theirs?


----------



## Microclimate

We don't supply them direct they buy through one of the wholesalers so I can't say exactly when they will receive them but I presume it will just take an extra day or so as we will be sending them to the wholesaler who will then send them onto Surrey pet supplies.


----------



## Rattler2000

Pre ordered mine from Swell today.


----------



## Microclimate

First shipments have left today so good news everybody!!!!!!!

Hope you like them!

If anyone needs any help setting them up my direct email is [email protected]

Thanks again to all those who have pre ordered


----------



## Rattler2000

Does this include Swell?


----------



## Microclimate

Yes swells order has left via courier they should get them tomorrow


----------



## BrianB

Yahoooooooooo
Cant wait


----------



## Microclimate

Obviously it's going to be a few days for them to filter through from the wholesalers to the shops and then onto you but it shouldn't be long now


----------



## Spuddy

Apologies but I can't remember if this has being asked before, by me or anyone else. 

But on these new stats, can if I only want to use the dimming part of the stat. Disable the other on/off stat. 


You see in most my vivariums I only use heat bulbs and so only require the dimming portion of the stat. The on/off bit serves no purpose. 

Also, is it possible to safely remove the wire for the on/off stat also if I am able to disable it? So that I don't have loose wires hanging down everywhere.


----------



## my_shed

Spuddy said:


> Apologies but I can't remember if this has being asked before, by me or anyone else.
> 
> But on these new stats, can if I only want to use the dimming part of the stat. Disable the other on/off stat.
> 
> 
> You see in most my vivariums I only use heat bulbs and so only require the dimming portion of the stat. The on/off bit serves no purpose.
> 
> Also, is it possible to safely remove the wire for the on/off stat also if I am able to disable it? So that I don't have loose wires hanging down everywhere.


Not an answer to your exact question, but I'm curious why you would buy this stat at over a hundred quid, just to use as a dimmer stat? Could you not do exactly what you want with a cheaper alternative? Such as a dedicated dimmer stat

Dave


----------



## Spuddy

my_shed said:


> Not an answer to your exact question, but I'm curious why you would buy this stat at over a hundred quid, just to use as a dimmer stat? Could you not do exactly what you want with a cheaper alternative? Such as a dedicated dimmer stat
> 
> Dave



I already use microclimate dimming stats. But Im sick of the relatively large boxes that comes with them and the lack of the lcd display which gives me a temperature read out. 


Plus with the higher end microclimate giving me the ability to run two seperate vivs, both on their own dimming stat from one box. With an lcd display, or 3 vivs if I wanted to use the on/off (which i don't) it's gonna save alot of cable mess which drives me up the wall.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi yes you can disable any of the channels. Also if a channel is disabled you can still use the sensor on that channel as a thermometer to give you another temp read out from the viv


----------



## Microclimate

We wouldn't advise removing the cables as they are fitted to the pub and then have strain relief grommets holding them in place on the back of the prime.


----------



## Microclimate

Pcb not pub that's auto correct for you lol


----------



## Spuddy

Ok thanks for the info. Will have to get a couple then. 

Any news yet when the Mac OSX software for it will be available?


----------



## my_shed

Spuddy said:


> I already use microclimate dimming stats. But Im sick of the relatively large boxes that comes with them and the lack of the lcd display which gives me a temperature read out.
> 
> 
> Plus with the higher end microclimate giving me the ability to run two seperate vivs, both on their own dimming stat from one box. With an lcd display, or 3 vivs if I wanted to use the on/off (which i don't) it's gonna save alot of cable mess which drives me up the wall.


Fair enough, makes sense.

Dave


----------



## Microclimate

The software is online now on the microclimate website under each prime. Make sure you install the drivers that are included with it or the USB won't work unless windows automatically installs them for you.


----------



## BrianB

Software downloaded and installed.......now where's that postman lol.

Any links to manual yet OR is the unit soooo easy to use that we don't need one? I'm only asking for the women cos us men don't read a manuals.......

Brian


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Microclimate

There is a quick start guide in the box but if you set it up using the computer software it's really easy to use and get everything set just how you want.


----------



## Microclimate

I've just updated the version of the software on the website it's now got the desktop icons etc.

At the moment you need to uninstall the old software and install the new software when you want to update the computer software. There no other changes to it other than the logos.


----------



## BrianB

YES!!!!
Just received email from Swell to say its been dispatched..........think ill have a sicky tomorrow lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabb

I'm currently killing my F5 key.:jump:


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*today*

Haha. You are keen. Going out today chaps! :whip:


----------



## BrianB

Yep im keen

Finnished my double viv in December and not wanted to use it till this puppy arrived.......which was expected n december


----------



## BrianB

Where's that postman, he's always late when I'm waiting for something lol






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Microclimate

http://www.facebook.com/groups/580695411943643/

new microclimate facebook page get joining guys!


----------



## BrianB

Simply FANTASTIC :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Piece of cake to setup, running it in new viv for a few days without beardies just to make sure i've got it set up correctly.

Very nicely made as well, bigger than i imagined but still a good size.

May have to order another now :mf_dribble:

Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## Microclimate

Glad you like it Brian there a fantastic piece of kit. I'm sure you will agree they were worth the wait


----------



## BrianB

Defo worth the wait, Thanks

If i was to be crytical One suggestion would be a longer power lead but otherwise perfect.


----------



## Microclimate

BrianB said:


> Defo worth the wait, Thanks
> 
> If i was to be crytical One suggestion would be a longer power lead but otherwise perfect.


I will note that one down Brian. Thing is we would have to find somewhere to squeeze the extra cable into the packaging. 

The build quality of them is exceptional.im sure you will agree


----------



## BrianB

Makes my old one look a bit shabby lol



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## my_shed

BrianB said:


> Makes my old one look a bit shabby lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
This is my fear.....the net time i'm setting a new viv up (won't be long!!) i'll probably be getting one of these......and then i'll have to go out and buy about 15 to replace all my old ones!

Dave


----------



## BrianB

You will be on microclimates Christmas card list if you do lol

They are good units, I had one small problem with a setting I had accidentally changed and not noticed. Once I had spotted my error all worked fine. 

Once they are setup you can save the config file so if you do "tweak" the unit it's easy to get it working again if you mess it up. Just checked the log file before going to work and it looks to have been very stable during the night so very happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabb

I read in this thread that they have no minimum load. So can they be used as a dimmer on a heat mat or should use another mode for mats?


----------



## Microclimate

hi

There is no minimum load on the prime or any of the microclimate dimmers so yes you can use the dimmer function of the prime on a heatmat.

Like I say the standard range of thermostats we make like the B and the DL dimmers have no minimum load so they can also be used with heatmats.


----------



## bunglenick

Is there any word on a Mac version of the software so I can use this?
If not, does anyone know if it works with something like the wine VM app? I don't want to have to buy a copy of windows, set up boot camp and have to deal with a Microsoft world of pain jut to get my geek on. Lol


----------



## Microclimate

Hi we're working on the mac version at the moment however it works great using VMware fusion on a mac at the moment as that's how I'm using mine


----------



## bunglenick

Microclimate said:


> Hi we're working on the mac version at the moment however it works great using VMware fusion on a mac at the moment as that's how I'm using mine


I don't want to fork out for a windows licence though.

Have you heard of an OSX app called Wine that lets Mac users run windows apps without a copy of windows? If you app works with that you could possibly even just put your existing app inside a mac friendly container.


----------



## Rattler2000

Mines still not arrived from Swell.
Does it have to be used with a computer? I don't have one right now.


----------



## bunglenick

No, from what I have read you can definatily set it up manually using the buttons on the unit, but I think it will most likely be much simpler using a computer. Plus I assume the data logging function only works with a computer.

Just not on a mac yet is the only problem.

Its also a safe bet you would also need a computer with an Internet connection to install any firmware updates on the unit.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi I haven't heard of that software but I will try and get it tomorrow and test for you. 

You can set it up using the buttons no problem.

An Internet connection would be required to download the update firmware but you could download it onto a memory stick from any computer and then put it on the computer you use for the prime if it isn't connected to the Internet


----------



## bunglenick

I have used wine a few times and had good results. Not nearly as nice as a native app, but for small program's that are used rarely wine will save the day.

It's free and open sourse too.

Here's a link to a bit more information and a tutorial (I haven't read through it all so after the first paragraph it may be rubbish)

Installing Wine on Mac OS X


----------



## petman99

We have 14 prime 2 in stock now all with free delivery as well
Plus we have prime 1 as well with free delivery.
Both on 24hr courier service with 1 hour time slot.


----------



## Rattler2000

Mine arrived today. Set up the thermostat on (Y) no problems. Struggling with setting the light for timed on/off though and need it for timed misting in the future. Any ideas please?


----------



## Microclimate

Hi are you using the computer software or doing it off the unit itself?


----------



## Rattler2000

Hi mate. I'm doing it off the unit itself.
I've also got a 5c difference between the thermostat setting and the digital thermometer reading. The sensors are together. I do think I need to move the sensors though.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi that looks like a pretty unusual digital thermometer sensor what type is it? All the primes are calibrated using extremely expensive temperature calibration equipment.

The best way to measure the same spot with the thermostat probe and the thermometer is that they need to be bound together using some black tape. 

Also the way the prime sensors work they pick up what is known as radiant heat which is what the reptile actually feels. 

I'm unsure as to the origin of that thermometer as to the accuracy of it and the tests that it goes through in its manufacturing process but it would be interesting to know the brand and the manufacturing country of origin.


----------



## Donnie76

The rectangular sensor dangling down below the stat probe looks like one of the exo-terra combined temp/humidity sensors. There does appear to be a normal looking temperature sensor on top of the stat probe if you look carefully but whatever it is if it is reading 5 deg C different to the stat probe I am guessing it will be cheaply Chinese made or faulty


----------



## Rattler2000

The one dangling down in for humidity. There is a temp sensor right next to the thermostat sensor and its Exo Terra.


----------



## bunglenick

Is there any chance someone with one of these could record a demo of it being set up and used and posting it on youtube?


----------



## Rattler2000

Sorry for asking this again but had no answer yet. How do I set it up for a timed on/off light with one channel left for a mister?
And also when I set the min/max temps it automatically goes back to the factory set of 0c and 50c. It's just me not being able to sort it no doubt lol. Great unit though. Impressed.
My GTP is arriving from Hamm this evening so just trying to get it fully sorted.


----------



## Microclimate

Hi

If you let me know exactly how you want each channel setup with the times etc etc then I will write you a walk through up for setting each channel up to your specs.

At the moment the min max alarm temps are only set on the computer however this will be added to the thermostat control in the next update along with being able to rename the channels off the thermostat similar to the computer control software.

It would be worth trying to borrow a laptop or something and having a play with the computer software as I think you will be really impressed with the simplicity of setting them up that way.


----------



## Microclimate

bunglenick said:


> Is there any chance someone with one of these could record a demo of it being set up and used and posting it on youtube?


I should be doing some videos over the next couple of weeks were just in the process of moving to new purpose built premesis so it's a bit hectic at the moment but I will try and get some ASAP for you.


----------



## Microclimate

Just got your message on the Facebook group andy so I thought I would post the instructions to setting your light output up here aswell

Hi andy
If you go to say the red channel setup for your light if you only want it switching the light on and off once in 24 hours you can set it up using day and night mode.

The settings in channel setup you need are 

Day/night
Fixed output
On/off

Then press back to step back a menu and select channel o/ps

Select 

night off
Day on

Then press back to step back a menu and go into channel times

Select day 07:00
Select night 20:00

Then your lighting should all be setup for you.


----------



## Rattler2000

Yeah I'm gonna try borrow a laptop. Ours broke a few months back.
I'm impressed with the unit.


----------



## Redhog

Microclimate said:


> image


Looks crap!!!!


----------



## bigd_1

Redhog said:


> Looks crap!!!!


 mite not be the best looking but if it dos the job then so what it looks like : victory:


----------



## Microclimate

It's a solid well built piece of kit manufactured in the uk unlike other manufacturers Chinese thermostats with their name simply branded on them. 

The prime is designed to a very high specification and meets all the uk safety standards for a genuine ce approval. The Chinese stats that are branded the ce mark on them is applied in china and it is questionable to the authenticity of compliance to the bs specs.


----------



## bunglenick

Microclimate said:


> I should be doing some videos over the next couple of weeks were just in the process of moving to new purpose built premesis so it's a bit hectic at the moment but I will try and get some ASAP for you.


Awesome! Can't wait to see this in action. It may be slight over kill for what I need but once the mac version of the software is available I may not be able to resist. This stat just looks to awesome!




Redhog said:


> Looks crap!!!!


You kidding dude? This thing looks fantastic! It does everything anyone could need, you can even hook it up to a computer for programming, updating the firmware (Which is amazing btw, we might get still more awesome features and tweaks in the future) and it can do data logging so you can track how your heating set up works and fine tune it as needed.

Yes, if Apple designed it Sir Jonny Ive might have made it look a bit different, but I don't think they could have made it more useful.

But then I guess some people just like to be negative and moan. Each to their own I guess.:bash:


----------



## Microclimate

Version 1.02 is now avaliable for the prime thermostats if you visit our website and download the prime firmware updater you can now update your software.

It's mainly an upgrade to allow manual selection of the com ports but also allows you to select data logging in f instead of just c.


----------



## Rabb

Just got my Prime2 yesterday from Swell after the first one went missing in the post. Looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## Microclimate

Excellent rabb just remember to install the drivers for the software and also as I posted above update it to 1.02 as all units so far have left with 1.01 

Have you joined our Facebook group? 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/580695411943643


----------



## Microclimate

New version of the prime computer software is now online aswell.

This version adds manual com port selection to the computer software interface  download it from www.microclimate.co.uk


----------



## mike mc

Are the new stats compatible with arcadia t5's as the other new stats released are causing flickering bulbs


----------



## Microclimate

Hi our thermostats have all the interference suppression components inside to prevent interference getting out which you quite rightly say the Chinese thermostats with different manufacturers names on them being sold in the uk at the moment don't have these fitted. However it does depend on if your t5 ballast has also get the interference suppression components inside I don't know if they have them fitted as we haven't taken one to pieces they should do if they are good quality ones as ballasts are a very common source of interference.
If you are getting interference then the best thing to do is put as much distance between the t5 and thermostat as possible.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

mike mc said:


> Are the new stats compatible with arcadia t5's as the other new stats released are causing flickering bulbs


Do you mean the t5's are causing the basking bulb to flicker or the thermostat is causing the T5 to flicker?

I know theres no names mentioned, but people are going to wonder, so i can say I have tested various lamps with the Habistat digitals and the only problem I have encountered was with the T5 lamp and separate controller causing the basking lamp to act erratically if in close proximity to the thermostat unit but i also found that happened with other digital thermostats as well, 

I didnt get any interference when using T5 canopies or luminaires and in no instances have i managed to get any interference to the T5.

hope that helps


----------



## BrianB

I've had no problems with my T5 or basking bulbs, everything is as it supposed to be. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mike mc

I've noticed since installing my arcadia t5's all my habistat dimmers will flicker every now and again.bought a new stat as thought it was faulty and it does the same


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

mike mc said:


> I've noticed since installing my arcadia t5's all my habistat dimmers will flicker every now and again.bought a new stat as thought it was faulty and it does the same


digital or regular stats?

if digital relocate all the T5 wires away from any of the thermostat wires and the problem goes away.


----------



## mike mc

LFBP-NEIL said:


> digital or regular stats?
> 
> if digital relocate all the T5 wires away from any of the thermostat wires and the problem goes away.


Hi I'm just using the standard stats


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

Oh right, sorry confused now! I thought you said the New stats released were causing the T5's to flicker. 

If you are running old style stats then I would guess the flickering would be down to something else rather than the stats or the T5's, I know sometimes you have to make sure the T5 lamp leads are fully unwound for smooth operation of the lighting.


----------



## mike mc

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Oh right, sorry confused now! I thought you said the New stats released were causing the T5's to flicker.
> 
> If you are running old style stats then I would guess the flickering would be down to something else rather than the stats or the T5's, I know sometimes you have to make sure the T5 lamp leads are fully unwound for smooth operation of the lighting.


Hi sorry should have made it clearer.im using the old habistat dimmers and arcadia t5's.its the basking bulbs connected to the stats that flicker. The t5's run smoothly.i checked with habista on there Facebook page if the new ones interfere with t5's and I was told they do still interfere.so I'm not upgrading stats to have the same problem again

Hopefully the microclimate ones don't cause flickering as I'd like to upgrade to digital stats


----------



## Microclimate

Like I say our stats have the interference suppression built in and Brian doesn't seem to be having any problems with his t5 so it looking promising


----------



## BrianB

Microclimate said:


> Like I say our stats have the interference suppression built in and Brian doesn't seem to be having any problems with his t5 so it looking promising



My stat and T5 controller are at opposite sides of the viv so are about 5ft apart.

As a little experiment I have put them both next to each other and upto now I've had no problems. Will leave it like that for a week or so to see what happens but to be honest I don't expect anything to go wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mike mc

BrianB said:


> My stat and T5 controller are at opposite sides of the viv so are about 5ft apart.
> 
> As a little experiment I have put them both next to each other and upto now I've had no problems. Will leave it like that for a week or so to see what happens but to be honest I don't expect anything to go wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Brian.i will order one soon and see how I get on


----------



## petman99

We are doing free postage on all Microclimate Prime 1 and Prime 2 Stats at present.

Microclimate Prime 2 2 x Digital Dimming Thermostats - Surrey Pet Supplies

Microclimate Prime 1 Digital Dimming Thermostat - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Microclimate

When installing the computer software don't forget to install the drivers that come in the download for your computer to recognise the prime  

Also update to the latest versions 1.03 for the computer software and 1.02 for the thermostat firmware


----------



## Blick

Recently purchased the Prime2, it's a fantastic piece of kit which is well worth the money.

@ The guys at Microclimate; what does the logging information track?


----------



## Microclimate

Hi thanks for buying a prime 2 I'm sure you will be more than happy with it.

The datalogger will log the temps over a period of time and the interval of the logging can be set In the computer software.

This information is avaliable for all channels on the prime  

The datalogger records in either c or f whichever you have the stat set to display info on


----------



## Monkeyface3604

ok question as I'm not very technically minded.
If i use the prime 2 could i run a lcd night light on on/off timer, a heat lamp on dimmer and a uv set up to fade up in morning and then down again in the evening?


----------

